# Toivo Kuula (1883 - 1918)



## Andante Largo (Apr 23, 2020)

Toivo Timoteus Kuula (7 July 1883, Vaasa - 18 May 1918, Viipuri) was a Finnish composer and conductor of the late-Romantic and early-modern periods, who emerged in the wake of Jean Sibelius, under whom he studied privately from 1906 to 1908.

Recommended listening:
South Ostrobothnian Suite No. 1, for orchestra Op. 9 (1909)




South Ostrobothnian Suite No. 2, for orchestra Op. 20 (1912)




Piano Trio in A Major, Op. 7


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

I think this is his masterpiece. It is often played too slowly and anemically. It's a wedding march, not a funeral procession. His name means literally Hope Bullett, which omen came true when he was shot dead in a drunken brawl. This organ version is good. The best piano version I know is Raekallio's.


----------



## MrMeatScience (Feb 15, 2015)

Prior to encountering this thread, I had only heard the Op. 22 pieces (which I think are beautiful), but I'm enjoying these recommendations very much. Really interesting composer!


----------

